# Choosing Speakers is one of the hardest things I've done!



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Help! I am looking to upgrade everything in my system, step-by-step. I had been set on an LCR setup for my fronts, and had narrowed it down to the Emotiva XRC 6.2 or 5.2. However, I have recently been considering the Monitor Audio Silver RX 2(because of the reputation of its big brother, the RX 6), and the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 or 10.2. All of these models have matching centers and surrounds in their lineup. 

Does anybody here have experiences with these brands? This is going to be 70/30 home theater/music. I was going for the Emotivas on account of their great performance(good midrange, nice dynamics, great off-axis response, and the ability to play loud with limited distortion when pushed)-to-cost ratio. 

I prefer a warm midrange over sparkling highs, and I'm looking for great dynamics. I think $350 per speaker is the upper end of my budget.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Monitor Audio is a good option, and is not harsh - and they are not a wimp.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I opened up consideration of the Monitor Audio (and also the Epos Epic 2, but removed it from the list as it has no matching center) on account of glowing reviews which always mentioned their ability to put out when driven. I just read a bunch of posts about the MA's being typically bright, which is not something I'm looking for in a speaker. I suppose I could EQ them.....


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

How about the Emotiva pro speakers? See recent review this forum. They have adjustable high/low settings, and are crossed over electronically, a HUGE advantage. So may be the tweeter on these guys, a Heil derivative...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Utopianemo said:


> I opened up consideration of the Monitor Audio
> I just read a bunch of posts about the MA's being typically bright, which is not something I'm looking for in a speaker.
> I suppose I could EQ them.....


A lot of people who may not be use to listening to speakers with a lot of detail,
and are not use to good detail, may consider some speakers bright. With some
reviews, I learn to eat the fish and spit out the bones. I do not like bright, and 
the Monitor Audio RX series is not bright to me.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are able to let your ears make your thoughts for you if you are able to audition the speakers you like. Another thought is online speakers with good reviews and money back.:T


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> A lot of people who may not be use to listening to speakers with a lot of detail,
> and are not use to good detail, may consider some speakers bright. With some
> reviews, I learn to eat the fish and spit out the bones. I do not like bright, and
> the Monitor Audio RX series is not bright to me.


I agree. We have the RX6 +RX Center and they are not bright. If you are using them for 5.1 movies you should probably EQ them on any case


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also probably go with the Monitor Audio out of the speakers listed. I would also give consideration to PSB Speakers. They are available for some great prices at DMC-Electronics.com. Also, Newegg's deal of the either $3000 a pair or $1500 a pair Icon WF-35 for $600 might be one of the best deals out there. I am not sure of the MSRP as on Klipsch's Website the WF-35's MSRP is $1500 each and on Newegg it is $750 each.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the PSB recommendation; as I said, $350/ea is my budget. So it seems there are a lot of MA fans here; do you all really think they are that much better than the Emotivas? Or the Wharfedales? After all, the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 has been called the best $350/pair speaker available by more than one reviewer.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Utopianemo said:


> Thanks for the PSB recommendation; as I said, $350/ea is my budget. So it seems there are a lot of MA fans here; do you all really think they are that much better than the Emotivas? Or the Wharfedales? After all, the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 has been called the best $350/pair speaker available by more than one reviewer.


I do not put much weight into a reviewer's statement of so-called, best at a price point.
As far as how much one is better than another, that would be subjective. It comes down 
to you, and how much you really want to spend. I prefer the Monitor Audio Silver around 
your budget - however, PSB is nice. > There have been somewhat subjective mix reviews 
on the Emotiva speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Count me in on the Monitor Audio side as well. Had some Silver 5i speakers a few years ago and thought they were a very detailed speaker without being harsh and excellent mids. Can't go wrong with PSB either. Unfortunately I have not heard the Emotiva's.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As for Wharfedale, they are a storied brand whose star has somewhat faded in my estimation. While part of it is the move of manufacture to China, there are many superb speakers being built in ROC.

The Klipsch Icon WF-35's for $600 a pair fits into your budget, are quite attractive, and are obscenely efficient. The efficiency is a wonderful attribute as you really do not ever need to worry about a given AVR having enough power to drive them to reference levels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks! For a number of reasons, I need monitors instead of towers.


----------

